# Great Website Template Site - i'm not spam. just trying to share!



## bethany138 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey,

I found this site today. Mods- I've been here awhile.. i'm not a spam person and I am in no way affilitated with this site.. just found it really useful.   The website templates are in PSD and they are free!!  haha.. YEAH!

http://www.templatesbox.com/templates.htm


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW DARE YOU!!?!?!  Letting us know about a website you found and thought we may be able to use... 

It does look like a handy little site.  Thanks for that.


----------



## tranceplant (Dec 17, 2005)

thx a lot mate,  i would make you admin/mod right away...

thx for the share again


----------



## bethany138 (Dec 19, 2005)

well.. i've just noticed how people get in trouble when they put links.. didn't want to look like a troll or whatever.. lol..


----------



## bethany138 (Feb 18, 2006)

bump - cause this site is fabulous!


----------



## bantor (Feb 19, 2006)

Great link, it may just come in handy


----------

